# What supplements you have wasted your money on?



## bigss75 (May 22, 2002)

I saw this in another website. What supplement did you buy that didn't work or waste of your money. For me it was Cytodyne. I payed Fifty bucks for this stuff and it didn't do anything.


----------



## budo (May 22, 2002)

Acetabolan by muscletech was my biggest waste.  Fortunately that was years ago, and it's all behind me now.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2002)

How about Smilax!  Remember that crap back in the 80's?


----------



## British Bulldog (May 23, 2002)

GABBA.... that stuff was wierd, but it did f**k all in the way of helping me grow


----------



## Tank316 (May 23, 2002)

ah yes, snake oils and broken promises and a empty f'ing check book.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2002)

Worldwide Nutrition bottled protein drinks.  All that does is make me sick.  And their bars give me the shits!!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Anyone remember Cybergenics      HEY  I was a kid and didn`t know any better


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Worldwide Nutrition bottled protein drinks.  All that does is make me sick.  And their bars give me the shits!!!



Actually I think worldwide makes quality products!


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> How about Smilax!  Remember that crap back in the 80's?



I can remember taking that in 1986!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

remember Hot Stuff?  i umm.....actually liked it.

wasted lots of money on crappy bars (all in the past now!)


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> remember Hot Stuff?  i umm.....actually liked it.



The first edition of Hot Stuff had "something" in it, cause it worked!  Then they got inspected or something by the FDA and it was removed from the shelves. The second batch sucked.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Anyone remember Cybergenics      HEY  I was a kid and didn`t know any better



Yes I do! In 1991 I bought the package! Followed it religously too.


----------



## gettinstarted18 (May 23, 2002)

what was this product supposed to do?
Did you use it correctly?


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gettinstarted18 *_
> what was this product supposed to do?
> Did you use it correctly?



which one?


----------



## gettinstarted18 (May 23, 2002)

cytodyne


----------



## bigss75 (May 23, 2002)

It was a supplement to build muscle and keep your body in a anticatabolic state. It also was supose to have noticable strenght gains. bench before 255 bench after 255. Boy I am so stupid.


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

All kinds.....


----------



## bigss75 (May 27, 2002)

post padding
How is the picture gallery Xeldrine?


----------



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

Protein bars.  I used to eat a whole box in one day.  Should've spent it on quality proteins such as whey and chickens.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by the_menace *_
> Protein bars.  I used to eat a whole box in one day.
> 
> Wow! Did you gain weight??


----------



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by the_menace *_
> ...


----------



## ragingbull (May 31, 2002)

Boron, I use to take that crap years ago and felt like I was going to die of a racing heart and sweats.


----------



## Scotophile (May 31, 2002)

Amid the crap out there these are a few of the supplements that do work:

5-HTP and St. John's Wort:  antidepression

5-HTP is one biological step from serotonin and the body and brain uses 5-HTP for the production of this neurotransmitter.

Saint John's Wort:  Stimulates the output of serotonin in the brain
and has some monoamine oxidase inhibition effects which stops
the break down of several of the brain's neurotransmitters. 
(St John's Wort blocks the cytocrome P-450 electron transport pathway in the liver.  If you are taking any other medications or 
drugs they will not be allowed to work for you as well as long as you ingest St. John's Wort).

Guggullipids lower cholesterol. 

In doses of as much as 4-6 grams daily guggul lipids lower low density lipoproteins (bad cholesterol) by as much as 11%
and it increases high density lipoproteins (good cholesterol) slightly.  Guggul interferes with cholesterol production in the liver.

Caffeine and Effedra cause weight loss.

This combination, called a pseudoamphedimine, increases overall
cellular activity which burns calories faster even at rest.
They also produce a hell of an energy increase for over 4 hours.
Caffeine prevents the breakdown of natural epinephrine
and inhances its overall effect on the brain.  The brain mistakes
ephedra and pseudophederine for natural epinephrine.

Saw Plametto shrinks age related and chemically induced swollen prostates.

Oat Bran and Garlic have been shown to reduce cholesterol if taken in large quantities over a long period of time.

There are several other effective herbs out there.  Mind you, NOT
related to muscular growth or function.  99.99% of products which are said to produce that are really only for enlargment of the funds of the false advertiser.  Protein and creatine are the
only two products out there which have a tiny claim to true
effectivness in this arena.  Fraudulent claims are the rule elsewhere.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2002)

Boron is one I remember, proven to increase testosterone production in old women, great stuff (sarcasm).

Powdered bull testicles was another 80's fad.

Hot Stuff (original) was AWESOME, one day and I saw a difference (yes, really, although I about double or tripple dosed). I remember trying it later and not having the same results, hmm.

Overall, diet and sleep are important, yet hard to achieve I know


----------



## plouffe (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotophile *_
> Amid the crap out there these are a few of the supplements that do work:
> 
> 5-HTP and St. John's Wort:  antidepression
> ...






I love St. Johns Wart! Take like 8 times the given serving like 25 minutes before you sleep. You'll have the most vivid, realist, weird dreams ever!! Then you wake up fried out:-/... drink alotta water tho.. prolly kills the liver.


----------



## topolo (Nov 20, 2003)

remember vanadyl sulfate?


NO2 sucked too


----------



## phreakypat (Nov 20, 2003)

HMB.  Used on cows.  Like I am one...


----------



## Trent54 (Nov 20, 2003)

*God don't remind me*

I did all of the usual suspects:  Cybergenics, Smilax, Hot Stuff, various amino acid pills & protein bars.  

I remember this one bar called Lee Haney Mass builder or something.  It was huge and gross.  My friends and I used to joke that it was Lee Haney's shit.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 20, 2003)

Chitosan is by far the shittiest of supplements I used. They said it would block your Carbs!

Muscletech Ad Claims are so over the roof that I pledge to stay away from their supplements in future!


----------



## andyo (Nov 21, 2003)

I remember using GNC brand Weight Gainer 1800 when it first came out in the early 90's....tasted like shit and was even worse of a product.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 21, 2003)

To me, all weight gainers SUCK!
Thet should be no thing like like weight gainer!
Learn to mix your protein in some Banana Shake to make a high caloric drink! & Eat tons of food!


----------



## andyo (Nov 23, 2003)

I agree, I would have been better off just going to Mcdonald's and drinking their shi*


----------



## MuscleNYC (Nov 23, 2003)

NO2
Animal Stak
Animal Test


----------



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> How about Smilax!  Remember that crap back in the 80's?


 
     LOL! I bought some of that s*** during the early 90's when I was 16 and just started lifting, I also bought the Cybergenics kit and thought I was gonna look like Gary Strydom in 8 weeks.LOL!ahhhhh the good old days.lol!


----------



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> remember Hot Stuff?  i umm.....actually liked it.
> 
> wasted lots of money on crappy bars (all in the past now!)


 
     I also liked some of there stuff and used Anthoney Clarks up your MASS weight gain powder, I packed on a Solid 25lbs over 4 months while taking and eating lots of food.


----------



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> To me, all weight gainers SUCK!
> Thet should be no thing like like weight gainer!
> Learn to mix your protein in some Banana Shake to make a high caloric drink! & Eat tons of food!


 
     Try Prolab NLarge!


----------



## ice (Nov 23, 2003)

anybody take ecdysterone? never did a thing for me (except make my  pocket lose weight)


----------



## Leslie (Nov 23, 2003)

CLA
and
Some gross tasting protein powders


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 23, 2003)

Some of you may not believe me but I have not wasted money on any supplement that don't do anything for me. Luckily from the day  I started buying supplements (about 3 years ago) I always read on forums and done some research before I buy anything.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 23, 2003)

**presents Kata with a cookie**

ephedra free hydroxycut
ephedra free xenadrine
ephedra free stacker 2
ephedra free ripped fuel
Zenergen (generic CLA and chromium picolinate supplement)
Max Lean NS (non stimulant fat burner)
Max Lean PM (night time formula fat burner)

all these products sucked...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> **presents Kata with a cookie**




 I'll have two


----------



## heeholler (Nov 23, 2003)

I see a few have tried Cybergenics. I haven't though. Ironically, the guy who made the stuff, Scott Chinery obviously never used it. He was a big guy, not muscular big but tall and overweight [fat]. He lived here in the same town I live in, but he died. I saw him on occasion at the gym, but like I said, he obviously never used his own product. 
I think though that Cybergenics is sold only in Australia now. I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> I'll have two



you eat 2 cookies and you won't be able to eat any carbs for the rest of the week...


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Anyone remember Cybergenics      HEY  I was a kid and didn`t know any better


Those silly kits.  I could never afford them and my parents would not give me the money for it.  When I did have the money I realized it was a joke.


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 23, 2003)

Cybergenics when i was like 17 didnt do a damn thing LOL.


----------



## andyo (Nov 24, 2003)

I also used Mega Mass, Anabolic Activator, up your gas, Kick some mass, they all sucked. 

One old line of products that WAS good was Weiders' Victory line, wish they were still around,


----------



## Chris52686 (Nov 24, 2003)

CELL TECH, CELL TECH, CELL TECH.  I bought about 3 thingsd of it and wasted around $150 for little to no results


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 24, 2003)

When I used to work at GNC, they had this Mark Jenkins workout combo box that had all these different vitamins and crap in it,  I never used it, but it was hyped big at GNC.... So big, not one person EVER bought one.

EAS Ecdymax was about as disgusting and slimy as it gets, plus it didnt do one single thing to my physique.

The worse combo I ever did, was back when I was first working out, about 18 or so, and I didnt know a thing about mixing protein drinks..  So i went and bought this awful vanilla protein and mixed it with orange juice.  Tasted so bad I had to hold my nose and drink it or I would gag it up.


----------



## leg_press (Nov 25, 2003)

The very first time I tried EAS whey protein ( not the precise one) and had it with full fat milk when I was 16 it have me really bad stomach cramps and wind


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I saw this in another website. What supplement did you buy that didn't work or waste of your money. For me it was Cytodyne. I payed Fifty bucks for this stuff and it didn't do anything.





Cutting Gel


----------



## James-Trublast (Nov 25, 2003)

EAS Ecdymax - 'nuff said
Taking creatine w/ cola - 'nuff said
Listening and taking Muscletech products - shoot me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

You took creatine with cola?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Chitosan is by far the shittiest of supplements I used. They said it would block your Carbs!
> 
> Muscletech Ad Claims are so over the roof that I pledge to stay away from their supplements in future!



Chitosan doesnt block carbs it was designed to breakdown fats and help you digest them  although it still doesnt work that great...especially because people take them before they eat Big Macs 

for me 

Trisbestan: made boobs bigger...and made me feel like a man...sex on the brain 24/7...ok so i geuss it wasnt that bad 

Niacin....made my ears and throat hot and tingly but did not work to make me more vascular for the stage.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> **presents Kata with a cookie**
> 
> ephedra free hydroxycut
> ...



why?

Liquid Creatine is one that was a waste of money.

But then again i dont take a product unless someone tells me that it is great...best product i have used is food and determination


----------



## INSURANCECLU (Apr 5, 2008)

*Chitosan*

No Chitosan will not block carbs. It is used to block fat. The danger is that it can block the essential fat or good fats that your body needs.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 5, 2008)

this thread is 4 1/2 yrs old


----------



## vader (Apr 5, 2008)

CellTech, SuperPump250, twinlab amino2000, all weight gainers, 4-AD, the new formula of Halodrol.
Most supps that I take now are given to me.
One thing that did work just like it said was Halodrol-50 and Andro.I sure wish the government would stay out of my business and stop banning the stuff that actually works.


----------

